# RAKETA zero nephrite



## samun (May 17, 2012)

RAKETA nephrite


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Great dial.

are there more stone dials made by Raketa?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

bridgeman said:


> Great dial.
> 
> are there more stone dials made by Raketa?


 Here's a couple.




























Plus this one from a forum member that hasn't posted for a while.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/71048-a-red-jasper-raketa/&do=embed


----------



## samun (May 17, 2012)

bridgeman said:


> Большой набор.
> 
> есть еще каменные циферблаты, сделанные Ракета?


 Here from my collection


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Excellent.

Great collection. Thank you for showing.


----------

